# The Raincoat for all you perverts.



## jjjimi84 (Jan 19, 2022)

This one has been a long time coming but kept getting pushed back, damn you BOTY..... I thought it is a great time to let everyone hear what a Raincoat sounds like especially with the new fuzz module coming along. In this video I play some Pink Floyd, talk about "the talk" and then compare it to another PedalPCB pedal the flugelhorn. Enjoy perverts.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 19, 2022)

Bwahahaha, I love it and some Pink Floyd.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 19, 2022)

Always a great way to start a video. Kudos man.


----------



## finebyfine (Jan 19, 2022)

Nothing like a floyd demo to make me add a pcb to my cart instantly! Awesome job on every front as usual - video, playing, build, enclosure, etc, etc. love your video demos


----------



## Paradox916 (Jan 19, 2022)

Great Demo, that story cracks me up!🤣


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2022)

This is a great pedal for sure and an awesome demo too!


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2022)

Keep 'em coming Dan, great stuff! Nice fretwork on the Floyd too! 😘

You did really well dad! 👍


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Story time with Dan is the best! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dawson (Jan 19, 2022)

I wish my Dad were so brave..


----------



## spi (Jan 19, 2022)

Great story.  Similar to my own.  My mom told my dad had he had to give me "the talk"
It lasted 10 seconds.
He asked "do you know what a rubber is?  do you know how to use it?  good"


----------



## cooder (Jan 19, 2022)

Excellent and great entertainment with story time! "Let's get into it baby, it's a Big Muff..." "It's muffy, right..." 
Dunno if that line was intended but it hits the mark of the fun graphics for sure. That yellow green burst is awesome too!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 19, 2022)

I appreciate all of the kind words, I really wanna hear everyones “the talk” stories. That kind of stuff is priceless.



cooder said:


> Excellent and great entertainment with story time! "Let's get into it baby, it's a Big Muff..." "It's muffy, right..."
> Dunno if that line was intended but it hits the mark of the fun graphics for sure. That yellow green burst is awesome too!


I wish i could say it was all part of my master plan but i go pretty loose with everything. If I had to follow a script it would be a disaster.


----------



## cooder (Jan 19, 2022)

@jjjimi84 Loose is good. Good fun.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 19, 2022)

I love the airbrush and the happy condom but this was a good reminder that I'm just not into big muffs


----------



## Diynot (Jan 19, 2022)

I mean, it’s no “broke dick peanut gallery”, but feel like the 2 should get together…….. very nice job as usual. The only mention of condom use from my dad was to ask me after I got busted post coitus “did you use a condom?” Really dad, what 15yr old walks around with that at the ready? Maybe I would have had the convo arose sooner. Meh


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 19, 2022)

Great Demo, Dan.  I listened to it LOUD. 

It's a muff, but it's not really a muff.  No diodes, no limiting resistors, different tone control.  It's so much better than a muff.

I wonder if the difference in tone is down to component tolerances.  Can you check the collector voltages on both?

EDIT: I remember now... the Raincoat is sensitive to HFE because there are no limiting resistors other than the SUSTAIN pot.  Because there are no limiting resistors, the transistors are current-driven.  That means that a higher HFE transistor can hit the next stage harder than a lower HFE transistor.  The higher HFE results in a thicker tone and more sustain.  2N5133 and BC549C both have very broad HFE ranges and they mostly overlap.  Unless you're hand-selecting transistors, you can't be sure what gain you have on any of them.  You may even have a mix of high-gain and not-so-high-gain transistors on the same board.

If you want to try a way-out version of the Raincoat, take a look at this:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/quarantine-fuzz-viral-mutation.3229/

The Quarantine Fuzz is a Raincoat / Flugelhorn.  I also built a Viral Mutation on a Flugelhorn board.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jan 20, 2022)

I consider the white washer to be the condom of the pedal game. It goes over the thing that is touched the most and likely gives some amount of protection adding to one's longevity. Also, everybody HATES them. 

Another great demo/build.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 20, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I consider the white washer to be the condom of the pedal game. It goes over the thing that is touched the most and likely gives some amount of protection adding to one's longevity. Also, everybody HATES them.
> 
> Another great demo/build.


This is absolutely my favorite response ever!


----------



## giovanni (Jan 20, 2022)

I feel like the muff is a bit too squishy in the front of the note to really nail that Gilmour tone, but the demo was great!!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 20, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I feel like the muff is a bit too squishy in the front of the note to really nail that Gilmour tone, but the demo was great!!


Thank you, I wonder how much of that squishiness comes from the fact I am using a Tweed Deluxe and not a HiWatt. 

Maybe this is the push I need to get that Trinity Triwatt I have been wanting


----------



## fig (Jan 21, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Maybe this is the push I need to get that Trinity Triwatt I have been wanting



Kit or built? Either way, you probably should.....that way you can review it for me.....US...yes, US.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 21, 2022)

fig said:


> Kit or built? Either way, you probably should.....that way you can review it for me.....US...yes, US.


Kit! I want to go full mil spec on it. Try out that whole crazy wiring and what not.

Edit: I gotta sell some of these pedals to fund it.


----------



## fig (Jan 21, 2022)

I sense a video series attached to it?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 21, 2022)

fig said:


> I sense a video series attached to it?


Of course, just not sure when I am going to order it or get around doing it. I film everything guitar related its just a matter if it is worth releasing.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm about to start a trinity trip top once I finish all the pedals I have laying around and make room on my workbench.....  he said 10 minutes after ordering a lectric flyleaf.


----------



## swelchy (Jan 23, 2022)

Love the demo vids!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 23, 2022)

swelchy said:


> Love the demo vids!


Thanks mate! I just hit 250 subscribers, which is insane. I really appreciate everyone who tunes in to hear me blather about pedals.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 26, 2022)

“It’s been a while since I’ve done a muff. . . . . . . . . style pedal”

 The puns just keep rolling.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 26, 2022)

Its all Dad jokes and weird stories from here on out.


----------



## fig (Jan 26, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Its all Dad jokes and weird stories from here on out.


Livin' the dream.


----------

